# Flip-Flops v. Lies



## Flanders (Aug 6, 2016)

*Tea Party conservatives are smart enough to know that Trump is new to politics. He never had the authority to implement destructive policies like the Arab Spring. So his flip-flopping on stuff like Paul Ryan might wound conservatives, but he does not hurt the country in the way Clinton used her authority.*

Trump’s Ryan endorsement infuriates anti-establishment activists: ‘Sold us out’
   By S.A. Miller
   Friday, August 5, 2016

Trump endorses Paul Ryan, pleases party leaders but infuriates anti-establishment activists​
*In any event, Trump will look good if Paul Nehlen defeats Paul Ryan in November. President Trump could then work with a true Tea Party conservative speaker of the house.  

On the other hand, Hillary Clinton obviously believes that lying is safer than flip-flopping. Donald Trump obviously believes that flip-flopping is safer than lying. I have to give Trump the edge on that one. 

Clinton has been lying for as long as she has been in public life and it has done her no harm to date. Her lies about her home-brewed e-mail server will be her undoing. 

Basically, Clinton must lie to bury her core beliefs rather than flip-flop. Everything she says and does originates with her heros:* 




http://www.americanthinker.com/images/bucket/2016-08/196893_5_.jpg

*Finally, Clinton’s choice of Tim Kaine was based on his loyalty to the United Nations. She cannot now dump Tim Kaine and replace him with somebody like Elton Britt (1913 - 1972) who made a bid for the presidency in 1960. Can you imagine any Democrat campaigning on this song!*

​
*Indeed, Clinton cannot find anyone among Democrats who can help her whitewash her patriotism image even if she tried. There has not been one Democrat since Britt who put their loyalty to this country above their loyalty to the United Nations.  *


----------



## Flanders (Aug 7, 2016)

Flanders said:


> There has not been one Democrat since Britt who put their loyalty to this country above their loyalty to the United Nations.


*Will loyalty change the mind of a single Democrat voter? I doubt if self-preservation will make a dent. Facts mean nothing. Democrats swear Hillary Clinton loves her country and that is an end to it.

And exactly who, except Hillary Clinton and Tim Kaine, give a rat’s ass about international courts? *

“What it really does is allow countries like Russia and China to be able to bind the United States over our nuclear deterrent capability without the scrutiny of Congress,” as noted by Sen. Bob Corker, R-Tenn. “Should we ever decide we may wish to test, we could be sued in international courts over violating a United Nations Security Council resolution that Congress played no role in.”​ 
Obama Seeks to Circumvent Congressional Opposition by Advancing Nuclear Agenda at UN
       Michaela Dodge
       Brett Schaefer
       August 05, 2016

Obama Wants to Revive Nuke Test Ban Treaty Through the UN​


----------



## Flanders (Aug 18, 2016)

Flanders said:


> Clinton’s choice of Tim Kaine was based on his loyalty to the United Nations. She cannot now dump Tim Kaine and replace him with somebody like Elton Britt (1913 - 1972) who made a bid for the presidency in 1960.


*Tim Kaine is the greatest gift Mike Pence will ever get in a debate:*

Kaine Crumbles When NBC Actually Presses Him on Hillary E-Mail Scandal
   By Kyle Drennen | August 17, 2016 | 10:46 AM EDT

Kaine Crumbles When NBC Actually Presses Him on Hillary E-Mail Scandal​
*XXXXX*​
Tim Kaine Once Said Bill Clinton Should Have Resigned Over Lewinsky Scandal
   Aug. 17, 2016 8:56pm
   Tré Goins-Phillips  

Tim Kaine Once Said Bill Clinton Should Have Resigned Over Lewinsky Scandal​


----------

